# Neat Video of Planing



## ClintW (Oct 20, 2016)

Stumbled across this video. I'm sure this isn't the original maker of the video, but regardless it is quite interesting, especially when they get into the effects of the cap iron and even its angle and how it reduces tearout. If you enjoy hand planing it is worth the watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

